# Band Banners/Scrims



## MobiusR

I have absolutely no clue on how to get or find Band Banners/Scrims. Can anyone suggest me a websites? I've been searching a little bit about this but i still can't find much sadly. Do you guys know any websites or companies that sell them at a decent/cheap price but won't rape your wallet?


Thanks 


P.S Sorry Mod's if i posted in the wrong section i didn't know where to put.


----------



## Winspear

I expect it's just as simple as googling Banner Printing. No need to mention bands, just send them whatever image you want


----------



## eaeolian

There's a bunch of companies that do this - Googling "scrim printing" or "display printing" will get you started. Pricing is more problematic, though, as there are hundreds of options...


----------



## MobiusR

i fail at searching.... Maybe cause i put "band" in my search and didn't get crap :\


----------



## eaeolian

Places that do this for bands will overcharge the crap out of you. Trade show display companies, however, tend to be very competitive...


----------



## MobiusR

Is this a good website for the prices they charge?

drum wraps, drum wrap, drum covering, bass drum logo, stage scrims, banners, grill cloth


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

stafford is pretty reasonable
Stafford Signs


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Stage Backdrops and Band Scrims - Factors to Consider When Buying


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

I forgot I never posted this:
Vinyl Banners, Custom Vinyl Banner Printing, $0.99/SF Vinyl Banners

I got one made from them that was 5'x2' for like $37 with shipping
quality was great too.


----------



## Luke Acacia

ShadowFactoryX said:


> I forgot I never posted this:
> Vinyl Banners, Custom Vinyl Banner Printing, $0.99/SF Vinyl Banners
> 
> I got one made from them that was 5'x2' for like $37 with shipping
> quality was great too.



This makes me sick!
Here in Australia I have heard of bands paying over $1000. My band paid like $240 and we were over the moon with our score, plus the quality was fantastic.


----------



## McBonez

Hey guys...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Here's a quick question that's always confused me. What do bands usually get? Mesh banners? Or some kind of hard canvas?


----------



## McBonez

Any that we've bought have been canvas, but I've seen a lot of mesh, especially in the bigger ones.


----------



## AddisonsOwn

i got a banner for my band from this place here in dallas called signazon, pretty sure they do nationwide stuff though


----------



## Exit Existence

PM'd


----------



## AddisonsOwn

McBonez said:


> Hey guys...



If I reply to this one post does that mean I bring it back from the dead? haha probably not though, I used that company again for something thought I'd circle back on this thread...it is dead though...here is that link nonetheless

Custom Banners


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Pics please


----------



## thrsher

Banners.com | Your Source for Quality Banners and Signs


----------

